# Norco Charger 9.2



## Supreme88 (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo

Ich besitze ein norco charger 9.2 2013 und möchte mir eine gabel mit 15mm steckachse kaufen, nun hab ich ne gabel mit 120mm gesehen meine frage ist bis wie viel federweg ist der Rahmen frei gegeben?


----------

